# Cool Date Idea!!!



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

K, this is kind of a long story, so if you don't have time, just read the last paragraph.

I took ECO201 last spring and didn't get the grade I wanted. Being that econ is my major, I'm taking it again this semester. Well, the first day of class the first time I took it, we were discussing opportunity costs. The prof posed a question. "How many of you are single?" Those of us that were single raised our hands. She said, "How many of you that are single want a date for Friday night?" Most of us kept our hands raised. "Guys...would you take $100 to go on a date with one of these girls?" Long story, but ends up some guy and girl got set up on a date by our prof.

Anyway, our prof (different prof) this semester did the same thing, but I'm in a much smaller class (about 30 versus 500+). One girl kept her hand raised. The prof started asking amounts, and toward the end I said, "Well s**t, I'll pay!" Nobody heard me. This girl was very cute.

This girl is also in my sociology class. She and her friend leave during our ten minute break. It's a 2.5 hour class, so we get a break in the middle. Last night I was taking my break outside getting some fresh air with one of the guys that's in the class (and in ECO201 as well). She came out and I asked her why she always left. She said she was kinda drunk and her b/f just dumped her that day. I said, "Wait, weren't you the one who wanted a date in econ?" She was like, "Yeah that was me!" I said, "I was the one who said he'd pay for the date." She said, "Well let's go on a date! This Friday?" I said sure, and she told me to make sure I got her number. I said, "Gimme your phone," she did, and I put my number in and called myself. She swore if I didn't call her she'd kick my ass. Kind of a good thing since I seem to get flaked on a lot. She told me she was 18, so a bar was out. I typically DON'T date younger girls, but she's a cutie and I'll make an exception.

I ran into one of my friends that lives at my apartments and has the HOTTEST girlfriend alive. She's really cool though, they both work in the leasing office. I told him the same story I just wrote, and he reminded me that I should do something original. I usually do original dates, but they're almost always outside, and it's too cold to do that. So I sat down and started thinking...dinner and a movie is fun, but gets old for people real quick. I considered bringing her over and us making dinner like pizza, which is fun, but kinda cheesy. Then it occurred to me...

TAKE HER SHOOTING!!! Even if she's been shooting before, she's probably never done it on a date. The only problem is, Bud's closes at 6pm on Fridays, which is early for a date. I called her tonight and she has a class at 1pm tomorrow, and nothing after. So I told her we had to leave at 4:30 and get there by 5 since they close at 6. She said okay. She has no idea. I think it's gonna be a lot of fun, and it'll give my P22 some action. I have a 100-round box of 9mm ball, and two 100-round boxes of CCI mini-mags, so we should be set.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

She has no idea you're taking her shooting? Do you have any idea how she feels about guns? 

This could prove interesting. :watching:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

At least you'll find out early in the relationship how she feels about guns, shooting, etc.

Be sure to make her wear ear plugs _and_ headphones (assuming you get her in the door). You don't want her to hate shooting because "its too loud."

Also, be sure to have a "plan b" for your date.

Good luck.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just don't get all "tactical." Just keep it simple, use non-threatening non-humanoid targets, and concentrate on shooting the .22. Don't even mention using guns for defense, unless she brings it up. Even if she does, tread very carefully.

Not sure I'd go shooting as a first date. But if the young woman is an adventurous sort, it might work out.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea man, i took a girl shooting on a date once, she loved it and begged to go back. Surprisingly she was more into my .45s and AR-15 than .22s. Don't forget to go out for food somewhere too  On the other hand though, my buddy from work tried the same thing and the girl stepped foot in the range, heard a few bangs and stepped right out, didn't even get to shootin. I'd ask first but good luck to ya! :smt033


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

:watching:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

This girl's adventurous...just the fact that she straight up asked me on a date to my face shows she's pretty ballsy. She has that tough, don't-mess-with-me type look. I imagine she'll enjoy it. We're getting dinner afterward, then maybe rent a movie.

Lol, watch, I hand her the .22 and she reaches in her pants and pulls out a .45 and says, "Little boy, put that 9mm toy gun away." Hahaha.

Mike, nothing tactical here. All we're gonna do is shoot at targets. I'll show her how to hold the gun, how to stand, and how to line up the sights, and we'll see how she does. If she starts getting good I might tell her she's gotta get a bullseye if we're gonna go on the second part of the date, lol. We'll have fun. This girl likes a challenge.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> This girl likes a challenge.


She must, considering she's going out with you! :anim_lol:

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> She must, considering she's going out with you! :anim_lol:
> 
> WM


how did that go FHF ?
pwned ftw?

:watching:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well you will find out real quick whether she's a bleading heart Lib or not. That will save you some time and some green :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I think it's gonna be a lot of fun, and it'll give my P22 some action.


I'm always in favor of getting my P22 some action. :smt082

Great idea. I took my girlfriend (now wife of 16 years) shooting early in our relationship. She had a good time because it was something new and different and she appreciated the thought I put into it. Chicks love the thought of being unique, even if they're not crazy about the activity. It'll be something memorable and you'll score big points. An average dinner and some bar hopping afterward and you should be well on your way...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

On my first date with my Fiance, I was hooked.

When I found out she owned a 38 snubby, a Sig P226, AND a 44Mag S&W... I was in LOVE...

We go every other week for a shooting and dinner date... 50-100 rounds of friendly competition, and a ceasar salad at Chilis... (for her)

I love a practical woman...

Carla with her Sig, and her 38:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> On my first date with my Fiance, I was hooked.
> 
> When I found out she owned a 38 snubby, a Sig P226, AND a 44Mag S&W... I was in LOVE...
> 
> ...


Just don't pi$$ her off. She looks like she will kick butt.:buttkick:

Glad you can both enjoy shooting together Jeff:smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> When I found out she owned a 38 snubby, a Sig P226, AND a 44Mag S&W... I was in LOVE...
> 
> We go every other week for a shooting and dinner date... 50-100 rounds of friendly competition, and a ceasar salad at Chilis... (for her)
> 
> ...


Ok ok Jeff... We get it... your fiance is hot and she loves guns too. Stop rubbing it in. But all the same, keep the pictures coming. :smt033

FiveHour,
Looking forward to hearing the results of this first date. How did she react?


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

jeff...luckyest man ever....seriously can we start a pic thread for Carla? :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
How'd the Date go STUDDLY :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

shhhh ...

... he's still sleeping.

:watching:

Or else, she shot him. :smt068

Wake up!

WM


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Ok ok Jeff... We get it... your fiance is hot and she loves guns too. Stop rubbing it in. But all the same, keep the pictures coming. :smt033


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

+1


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm, still no FHF?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Hmm, still no FHF?


Maybe she did shoot his a$$:minigun::smt1097


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Maybe she did shoot his a$$:minigun::smt1097


Or it went beeter than expected. :smt104
No i think I'll check the KY newspapers, shootings sections :target:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Or it went beeter than expected.


Or much worse than expected and he just doesn't want to tell us about it :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

My internet wasn't working up until now for some reason.

Anyway, I picked her up at her dorm and before I took off I reached behind the seat and grabbed the P22 case. Handed it to her and said, "This is yours for the next hour." She opened it and said, "OMG! Are we gonna go shoot guns??" I said yeah and she got excited. She had never even held a gun in her life. We went to the range and I went over the basic rules, how to hold a gun, how to line the sights up, basic safety and operation of a handgun, etc. The first magazine she went through never even hit the paper. I gave a more in-depth description of how to aim properly. So she put two more magazines through and I told her she had to score 30 points with the next 10 rounds at five yards to get to the second part of the date. She hit a 9 on the first, an 8 on the second, and a bullseye on the third. So after three shots she was up to 27. Fourth hit the bullseye again. I was impressed.

So we went to Texas Roadhouse where I used to work. Hour long wait...we were sat in about 15 minutes. And of course I knew everyone, so it was the "almost famous" scenario, which is always good. Ate, and I did some basic things to check her interest. The biggest setoff was the follow-the-leader deal. When I would take a drink, she would take a drink. When I would take a bite, she would take a bite. Dating experts have concluded that's a strong signal that the girl is interested. And of course, she started asking me about myself and demanding to hear "exciting" things. Somehow the subject immediately switched to sex, and that got pretty vivid.

Then went to the movies to see "Definitely Maybe" with her best friend and best friend's boyfriend. GREAT MOVIE. She was tired afterward, so I dropped her back off at her dorm. Didn't get any action, but generally speaking if a girl is interested in actually dating you and getting to know you, she'll hold back on the physical aspect so you respect her, and don't assume she's a slut. I'll see her in class on Tuesday, so we'll see how she acts.

THEN, I proceeded to call my ex. She called when we were on the way to the range and left me a voicemail saying she needed a really important favor. The ironic part about it is my ex and the girl I was on a date with are in the same sorority, and know each other pretty well. I wasn't about to answer on the date, but I called her back. Trust me, we have a very twisted history. Met, dated, broke up, hated each other. Got back together, broke up, hated each other. Decided to be friends and almost got back together, hated each other. Almost got back together again, and hated each other. Then we decided to be **** buddies, and that went on for a few weeks 'til I decided it wasn't gonna work. We both have really strong feelings for each other, but things just don't line up right. So I ignored her calls for a couple of weeks, and for some reason called her back after my date. She wanted to take some pictures of me for her photography class. I asked why, and she gave me the little kid voice and said, "Cuz you're pretty!" I went and picked her up, and she wanted some pictures of me "in my element." We got one picture of me with a Tapout shirt on and my XD in a "bring it on" pose, then one of nothing but my enormous tribal on my back, then another with me acting like I was holding someone at gunpont in a weaver stance...profile shot with a mirror behind it, so you saw my side, and my back in the mirror. She wanted me to take her home, but I didn't feel like driving. It was 3am or so. She begged me to because according to her, spending the night was not a good idea. I promised her nothing would happen, and nothing did. We went to sleep, I woke up earlier than usual to go to Starbucks and get her some coffee because she had to study all day, and took her back to her sorority house on my way to work.

Messed up night that's for sure. But the shooting was fun. I let her shoot the XD and after three rounds, she didn't wanna shoot it anymore. When we were at Roadhouse waiting to be sat, she reached into her hood and pulled out three 9mm casings. I laughed and we left them on the floor.

I'm trying to get my ex to go shooting with me. She used to want to be an FBI agent, but decided on law school instead. We're still really close, and it'd be something fun to do. I'll keep you guys updated on how the other girl goes.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Sometimes I'm glad I'm old and married. :watching:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Sometimes I'm glad I'm old and married. :watching:


+1 to that. I'm happy to have complicated my life with things other than this. After getting through half of that post I just arrowed back up to Carla's picture.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Sometimes I'm glad I'm old and married. :watching:


+1

The alternative of being young, single and tattooed has lost its allure.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> +1 to that. I'm happy to have complicated my life with things other than this. After getting through half of that post I just arrowed back up to Carla's picture.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082
usually i skipp right to the last page of a post. I LIKE scrolling through this one (3times)


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I'm going camping next week for spring break...I have two girls lined up to go. So if both go, I'll need to make two separate one-night trips. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Well I'm going camping next week for spring break...I have two girls lined up to go. So if both go, I'll need to make two separate one-night trips. Should be interesting to say the least.


Why not try a three-way. It can be fun...or, at least it was about 40 years ago.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I would, but they probably wouldn't be down with it. Besides, my tent only fits two. :mrgreen: And even then it's pushing it. Small tent:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> +1 to that. I'm happy to have complicated my life with things other than this. After getting through half of that post I just arrowed back up to Carla's picture.


I'll have to agree with you guys about not being in the young dating scene anymore.

...and yes, reading your comment made me scroll back up to Carla's picture also...

:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm wondering if Carla is a aware of her new found "celebrity" here on HGF or if Jeff is keeping that one on a need-to-know basis .... and she doesn't need to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

And he doesn't understand why he didn't do as expected in Eco.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I would, but they probably wouldn't be down with it. Besides, my tent only fits two. :mrgreen: And even then it's pushing it. Small tent:


Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I'm glad I have found my girl. If I had to go back to the dating scene...I think I would stay away from women for a few more years. I took my gf shooting last week. Went great!! She handled the Glock 30 .45acp great. Loved the Sig 9mm, but wasn't crazy about the J-frame Smith. 

Does anyone else think it's weird he's trying to date 4 or 5 girls at once?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jackle1886 said:


> Does anyone else think it's weird he's trying to date 4 or 5 girls at once?


Not at all. I think he should enjoy it while he can. :mrgreen:

Wish I'd had the looks and the temperament to do that when I was young! Alas, I was a serial monogamist.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well when I was casually dating two girls (couldn't decide and wanted to get to know both of them) it didn't work out. I was up front and honest, and told them that I was casually dating, I liked them, but wanted to get to know them more, and man what a bad idea that was. NEVER EVER tell a woman the truth....it sucks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> ...[M]y tent only fits two. :mrgreen: And even then it's pushing it. Small tent...


A man is known by the size of his...tent. :anim_lol:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, so long as you don't scare her away with the 9mm in your pants, HAHAHAHA :smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


Sorry dude, had to do it. :smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Well, so long as you don't scare her away with the 9mm in your pants, HAHAHAHA :smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082
> 
> Sorry dude, had to do it. :smt033


You mean the Walther tattoo? Haha, well I told her I had all kinds of tattoos and she got really excited, then I told her I was lying and had no tattoos. She literally made my take my shirt off to prove it.

I dunno about this one...she's kinda shady. I've got one or two from work I'm thinking about sliding into the ranks. One girl just started at work...she has all kinds of piercings, pink and green highlights, and possibly the most gorgeous smile I've ever seen. She was bitching about her douche bag b/f. I'll take care of that! :smt033


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it is wierd that you pose for pictures with guns so that your ex can take pictures of you. Does anyone else think this is strange?


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep very strange.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

It would be funny if she left you for a guy with a "high-point" tattoo.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Or a guy with a blunderbuss tattoo on his pee pee.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Or a guy with a *blunderbuss *tattoo on his pee pee.


I think it may have been a bad idea to teach him that word.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Keep up the stories. This is great material. I'm gonna use it to start a new Soap opera
:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Or a guy with a blunderbuss tattoo on his pee pee.


"Blunderbuss," n.: A gun that's easy to load, but hard to fire accurately.

Now, where did you want that tattooed?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Blunderbuss," n.: A gun that's easy to load, but hard to fire accurately.


Yeah sounds about right. :mrgreen:


----------

